# How to clear small spots on my forehead?



## Marie0x (Apr 26, 2012)

A couple of months ago i had a small sore bump on the side of my cheek at first i thought it was nothing and thought it would die down but after a week my whole face had inflated with spots: my cheeks, my chin and forehead i wasn't used to this because i had moderately clear skin, the spots are still there they are similar to the spots in the pictures, is there any way that i can remove them fast and effectively using natural products or face mask ANYTHING?!!?!?


----------

